# Is It Weird???? Puppy Fever!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am getting a puppy from Shepherds By Design next year.

Is it weird that I already have my future puppy's collar already?

Is it weird that I already have her name picked out?

I wont be getting her until next summer/winter but I am getting prepared a year and a half early.

I bought her a pink spiked dog collar that matches my male GSD's black collar.

Hers










His










Her name will be Malice. It will sound wonderful with my male GSD Sinister.

Are you waiting for a puppy? Do you have things like dishes, collars, leashes, etc? Do you know what you are going to name him/her? Do you know where you are getting your puppy from?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I do know what my next dog's name will be and where he will be from though it's years away,lol So no not weird to me


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, I'm really jealous of you now.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Ok, I'm really jealous of you now.....


Awwww! 

When is your new bundle of joy going to be born?  Come on Lilie, Hondo needs a baby sibling!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I didn't buy anything for my pup until yesterday. I figured if I bought anything well in advance it would just end up belong to Rocky or a foster. We threw around names for _ever_ before settling on Kopper, just days before the breeder needed a name.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm getting a boy either when skylar is 2 or 3 (depending on when _I'm _ready for him!)
i already have collars, a leash, harness, food bowl... all to match skylar 
I'm naming him Kayden Courage, and I know where he's coming from. Crazy? yup. :wild:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm getting a dobe pup for schutzhund in fall/winter, and while I do not have collars or toys yet, I already have a 'to do list' and 'things i need' list for when it gets closer to the time, and I already have his name picked out. His name will be Shade. I'll be down in Florida in April meeting the breeder and having fun getting grilled-well done sounds about right  I die everytime I see a picture of one of her pups!


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

You're just excited - kind of like an expectant parent who goes shopping the day they find out they are expecting.
I went "baby shopping" for my Ziva pup who will be coming home this coming weekend over the last few weeks - not quite as in advance as you (lol) but still planning ahead. I had her name picked out before I picked her out.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so excited for you. I can't wait to see the pics and updates on your little girl when you do get her. I don't see anything wrong with being prepared. Btw I love the name Malice that just fits perfectly into your gang. Is she going to be another black like Sinister?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I am so excited for you. I can't wait to see the pics and updates on your little girl when you do get her. I don't see anything wrong with being prepared. Btw I love the name Malice that just fits perfectly into your gang. Is she going to be another black like Sinister?


She will either be black, a bicolor, dark sable or a red sable. Those are the colors that my breeder produces and all 4 are my favorite colors!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm currently looking into a couple breeders right now. Reading and reading.... as much as I can. Looking to add another male too the family. Otto is going to be get a lil'  brother!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She will either be black, a bicolor, dark sable or a red sable. Those are the colors that my breeder produces and all 4 are my favorite colors!


Yes, I have been to his website and they are all beautiful dogs-beautiful colors. I was just wondering if you were preferring another black. I am sure you will find the right girl for you which ever color she may be.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, I have been to his website and they are all beautiful dogs-beautiful colors. I was just wondering if you were preferring another black. I am sure you will find the right girl for you which ever color she may be.


Well I like all 4 colors but my favorite are the blacks and the dark sables. I would LOVE either one, although the blacks will always be my number 1. :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I got a small collar and leash to match, I got the Hickory Chain and Black Web design. 
Designer Big Wolf Dog Collar [10359C] - $17.99 : EK USA, EK Accessories Shopping Cart

I also got lots of doggie biodegradable bags and a small bag holder that's big enough to hold a cellphone and keys. 

That's it for now. I am looking for a nice stainless steel heavy water bowl. Since I'm feeding raw, the pup will eat outside.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Perfect name! I would be picking out new stuff too. I so want a pup next year but my husband doesn't think that's a good idea at all...we'll see how I do


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Awwww!
> 
> When is your new bundle of joy going to be born?  Come on Lilie, Hondo needs a baby sibling!


So far my favorite breeder is your breeder. And his waiting list is too long.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Foster! Everyone can cure your puppy fever and help a puppy get a great start in life!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

No opinion on whether or not it's weird but...I seriously need to get a collar like that for Shasta! Where did you find it?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> So far my favorite breeder is your breeder. And his waiting list is too long.


His waiting list isn't long at all. I am just waiting for next year because it will be a better time for me to get a puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> No opinion on whether or not it's weird but...I seriously need to get a collar like that for Shasta! Where did you find it?


I bought it at Petco, it's $35.00 I believe.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

King&Skylar said:


> *I'm getting a boy either when skylar is 2 or 3 (depending on when I'm ready for him!)*
> i already have collars, a leash, harness, food bowl... all to match skylar
> I'm naming him Kayden Courage, and *I know where he's coming from*. Crazy? yup. :wild:


This is me - my timeline is dependent on how quickly and well Madix goes through training and titling. I also want a male but would not say no to a female if she was exactly what I wanted. I know where I want my next pup to come from, have to wait and see if they want me to get a pup from them too!  LOL

I have not bought anything b/c I've had enough pups, fosters and dog-sitting pooches that I have quite a few different items already. I really have gotten seriously into the black leather stuff since I started getting it for Madix - so will probably will stay with that theme. However, I color code all my dogs  Midas is red/black, Madix is black/green, Mason was blue/silver, Kya was purple/pink...*sigh* I am OCD lol


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I totally have puppy fever!! We're really hoping to get a fur-baby from the litter due this month, but job things are a little up in the air... not fair to bring a baby into that stressful environment. I did however ask for puppy stuff for Christmas; received a collar, leash, and brush. This is the collar that I want once fur-baby is full grown and beyond chewing: Leather Lined Collar with pink lining for a girl, blue for a boy. matching cotton lead rope for a leash, after all, every good (horse) barn dog has a lead rope instead of a leash.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have puppy fever all the time...and I don't have a puppy in waiting 
Usually I adopt or rescue my dogs so I haven't even held a puppy in almost 6 years!
I am waiting for my 9 year old Great Dane to pass away, then I will get a male.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Ever since I was a little girl, I knew I had to have a German shepherd one day.

With that being said... I had my puppy's name picked out ever since I read The Outsiders in 7th grade


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Though i wont be able to get my male pup for at least 3 years (at least according to hubby!) i already know what his name will be and i plan to buy his collar in the next couple months simply because i LOVE the collar and dont want to it disappear before i can get it lol. So no, not weird at all.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

FG167 said:


> This is me - my timeline is dependent on how quickly and well Madix goes through training and titling. I also want a male but would not say no to a female if she was exactly what I wanted. I know where I want my next pup to come from, have to wait and see if they want me to get a pup from them too!  LOL
> 
> I have not bought anything b/c I've had enough pups, fosters and dog-sitting pooches that I have quite a few different items already. I really have gotten seriously into the black leather stuff since I started getting it for Madix - so will probably will stay with that theme. However, I color code all my dogs  Midas is red/black, Madix is black/green, Mason was blue/silver, Kya was purple/pink...*sigh* I am OCD lol


Stark's training stuff is black leather.

Stark's out and about stuff is black/red. 

Your not the only one with "issues". HAHAHA.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Ha ha ... yeah, once you've had one, you just can't stop! They're like Pringles Puppies! (or is that Lay's?)

I'm currently having "Fun" with my Logan (Little LoLo) ... he just turned 4 months, so I did PennHIP testing on him and it turns out his hips are very loose (scored in the bottom 20%) so we're planning on hip surgery next. He's cryptorchid (one testicle hasn't descended) so that will complicate neutering ... and he had a heart murmur that FORTUNATELY, it appears he's growing out of. 

If there's a "special needs" puppy in a litter, I know how to pick them and they know how to pick me! 

My last pup also had bad PennHIP scores (so we opted for surgery), had inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), and immune-mediated thrombocytopenia (ITP) ... recurring UTI's ... and a book of other health issues. She only lived to be 8 ... but she was well-loved, and well-taken care of. 

You'd think I'd learn ... but you know what? I still want a female when Logan is old enough, we've gotten a grip on his health issues, and his training is at a good and stable stage. 

MUST HAVE MORE GSDs!! :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Ha ha ... yeah, once you've had one, you just can't stop! They're like Pringles Puppies! (or is that Lay's?)
> 
> I'm currently having "Fun" with my Logan (*Little LoLo*) ... he just turned 4 months, so I did PennHIP testing on him and it turns out his hips are very loose (scored in the bottom 20%) so we're planning on hip surgery next. He's cryptorchid (one testicle hasn't descended) so that will complicate neutering ... and he had a heart murmur that FORTUNATELY, it appears he's growing out of.
> 
> ...


My nickname has been Lolo since I was a baby. My aunts, uncles, cousins, nephews and niece still call me that. My brothers call me Lo for short. 

Poor Logan!  He's lucky to have you though!


----------



## Cree (Jan 25, 2011)

I just brought Cree home this week, during the blizzard in northern Illinois, but I had her name, collar, bowls, bed.. back in October. 

Just and FYI for all, housebreaking is darn tough in a blizzrd with 5' snow drifts that will probably be here for a month!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark's training stuff is black leather.
> 
> Stark's out and about stuff is black/red.
> 
> Your not the only one with "issues". HAHAHA.


LOVE it - makes me feel much better!!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Cree said:


> I just brought Cree home this week, during the blizzard in northern Illinois, but I had her name, collar, bowls, bed.. back in October.
> 
> Just and FYI for all, housebreaking is darn tough in a blizzrd with 5' snow drifts that will probably be here for a month!


Oh, wow .... NOT fun!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm having some serious puppy fever right now.

Dreams about them and everything...........

Waiting another year is going to kill me.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you go play with puppies at the shelter ... or foster ... or puppy sit ... to help shake off the puppy cravings til you get your own? 

I don't envy you, waiting a whole year ... the time is gonna drag!! (Well, less than by now, hopefully? Do you have a breeding in mind, or just a time frame? )


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Can you go play with puppies at the shelter ... or foster ... or puppy sit ... to help shake off the puppy cravings til you get your own?
> 
> I don't envy you, waiting a whole year ... the time is gonna drag!! (Well, less than by now, hopefully? Do you have a breeding in mind, or just a time frame? )


I dont think it's a good idea to be tempted by adorable pups at this time! :wild:

I wont get a pup until next summer (should be around that time). I already have the breeder picked out, I already know the breeding I want a puppy from too.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm getting my little boy in September!! It's 6 months earlier than "planned" I actually planned to get one this April when Skylar is 1, but I want to have her CGN first (end of May!) so plan B was spring 2012, but I just got an email from the breeder that they're having a june litter so I'll get him end of August/early September! It's the same breeder that Skylar came from, I'm so stoked! I have everything for him already, and classes all lined up (puppy class, 2 lvls obedience, 2 lvls agility!) He will either be black & tan like skylar (mostly black) or sable. He's from DDR lines. And, his name will be 
Kayden Courage. (Courage is the reg'd name, Kayden is the call name)

oooh how excited I am!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> She will either be black, a bicolor, dark sable or a red sable. Those are the colors that my breeder produces and all 4 are my favorite colors!


that doesn't narrow it down too much! The only thing you didn't list was white and B/T 

I love me some sable puppy though! and I can't leave out my baby Rayden who is a blanket back. But I'm with you, love the darker colors!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark's training stuff is black leather.
> 
> Stark's out and about stuff is black/red.
> 
> Your not the only one with "issues". HAHAHA.


Singe is red and Rayden is blue!

Gonna get Singe this when he finishes growing!
Leather Arkansas Razorback Dog Collar


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lauren, I am impatient for next year too!. I haven't bought anything yet but Zappa wears blue, Leyna black, the new pup will be in green. I have already started putting items on wish lists. I plan on starting the stock up soon. I also have absolutely no clue what I will name her (yet).
I am really hoping for a black sable though. I just love the coloring!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Kendra I think Singe is going to look like Titus. Unless his color scheme changes again, of course! 
Green will show up really well on a dark sable I think!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> Kendra I think Singe is going to look like Titus. Unless his color scheme changes again, of course!
> Green will show up really well on a dark sable I think!


I figured green would look good as well. With Leyna, I started with pink and went to black leather. Her fursaver and choker are silver. I think the new pups metal bling will be bronze.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Lauren, I am impatient for next year too!. I haven't bought anything yet but Zappa wears blue, Leyna black, the new pup will be in green. I have already started putting items on wish lists. I plan on starting the stock up soon. I also have absolutely no clue what I will name her (yet).
> I am really hoping for a black sable though. I just love the coloring!


I am excited for you!

I cant wait to know what you are going to name her too, is that weird or what?

I really, really want a black sable but I would be perfectly happy with another solid black. My little Malice. :wub:

I already bought her a pink spiked collar to match Sinister's black spiked collar. :wub:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree with the color. lol I would love to have a black sable but if Chuck and Cathy had neon orange pups, I'd take one of those. He matched Leyna perfectly for me. I am excited to see what I get next.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> I agree with the color. lol I would love to have a black sable but if Chuck and Cathy had neon orange pups, I'd take one of those. He matched Leyna perfectly for me. I am excited to see what I get next.


I would too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

1 more year until I get my puppy


----------

